# Open Spot??



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

With Nailon most prob. on his way out (unfortunately) we would have one roster spot. We also have our full MLE to sign 1 player. Here are some of the guys at their position who I wouldnt mind using the exception on.

Guards: Greg Anthony, William Avery, Eddie House, Troy Hudson, Michael Redd, and Erick Strickland.

Forwards: Greg Buckner, Popeye Jones, Walter McCarty, Eduardo Najera, Tyronne Nesby, Charles Oakly, Scott Padgett, Bryan Skinner, Gary Trent, and Walt Williams. (Lee Nailon) :no: 

Centers: Jelani McCoy, Mikki Moore, Jabari Smith and Rodoslav Nesterovic.

Anybody else I forget or you think should absolutly positively doesnt deserve a spot on our team. I say if Bryce Drew can get on any of these guys can.http://www.nba.com/transactions/freeagents2002_position.html
Thats the list I went by. So if someone had already signed and I put him there its there fault.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BsktbllTrav24</b>!
> 
> Centers: Jelani McCoy


Sorry, but I just thought I would tell you that if you used the MLE on Jelani-it would be the worst mistake of your lives..trust me-I am a Laker fan and I know how bad he really is..he even gets dominated in the summer league :yes:


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

Thanks for the scouting report. Im glad it came from a Laker fan who gets to watch him more than most people and im sure its an honest one. I still wouldnt mind getting someone and letting the exception just go. Maybe we could only offer him a small piece of the Exception. And possibly sign someone else if Traylor doesnt fall through which im pretty sure he will.


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

Any other opinions about the free agent draft class?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BsktbllTrav24</b>!
> With Nailon most prob. on his way out (unfortunately) we would have one roster spot. We also have our full MLE to sign 1 player. Here are some of the guys at their position who I wouldnt mind using the exception on.
> 
> Guards: Greg Anthony, William Avery, Eddie House, Troy Hudson, Michael Redd, and Erick Strickland.
> ...


Gary Trent would be great to sign for the Hornets to replace Nailon-he is a tough player who can score and is very underrated-you wouldn't even have to use the full MLE on him-plus he can play 3 or 4. Greg Anthony would be a good addition also at PG. He is smart and can play defense.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Since when are the Hornets not going to re-sign Lee Nailon? He certainly isn't getting any interest from other teams this summer, and neither is Tractor Traylor. Unless you know something that I don't know, I expect both dudes to re-sign this summer.


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope the Hornets re sign Nailon but he is looking for +30 minutes per game something we cant give him unless we trade Lynch which is seeming likely. Ive heard that 8 other teams have had intrest in him. Thats from his agent though. We all kno how honest they are.:grinning:


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

its worth trading lynch to give nailon more mins. It could also solve our backup point situation(Lue). Its a win win situation!!!!!!!

Think of our team! We'd have almost total depth on the bench, possibly deepest team in the nba


----------



## Fartman (Sep 7, 2002)

Is it possible for hornets to have Rashard Lewis ? u Know the stuff with salary cup i'm not to much into it ...is it possible ?


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

i doubt it he wants max dollars- he will only sign a mid level for short term so he can get a big longterm contract later on


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Since some teams are interested in Lynch, that means more time for Nailon. I also expect (hoping) Nailon to resign with the Hornets.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think signing Michael Redd would be a smart idea. We would be four deep instead of three in the backcourt, and this guy can play. He will be real cheap now, but he might not be in a little while.


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> I think signing Michael Redd would be a smart idea. We would be four deep instead of three in the backcourt, and this guy can play. He will be real cheap now, but he might not be in a little while.


I think the Bucks are doing the same think with Redd as we are with Nailon. Giving them a low offer and see what someone else offers and then match it.


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fartman</b>!
> Is it possible for hornets to have Rashard Lewis ? u Know the stuff with salary cup i'm not to much into it ...is it possible ?


It isnt possible at all. He is eithe choosing 7 mil with Seattle or 4.5 mil with Dallas.

PG-Steve Nash
SG-Michael Finley
SF-Rashard Lewis
PF-Dirk Nowitzki
C-Raef Lafrentz
6th man Nick Van Exel

That would be the softest team in the league, and could average 120 ppg!


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> Since when are the Hornets not going to re-sign Lee Nailon? He certainly isn't getting any interest from other teams this summer, and neither is Tractor Traylor. Unless you know something that I don't know, I expect both dudes to re-sign this summer.


Seattle is very intrested in him if Rashard Lewis signs with Dallas.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

Trav- the keyword there is IF

and IF is not probable, so Nailon leaving relies on three IF's

IF Dallas get Lewis
IF Seattle decide Nailon over the other FA's they have been interested in.

and IF the hornets decide not to match Seattle's offer- which should be small seing tho they are in cap trouble

It all points to the nail being in a hornets jersey next year!


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>luciano</b>!
> Trav- the keyword there is IF
> 
> and IF is not probable, so Nailon leaving relies on three IF's
> ...


What if they do a sign and trade sending Lewis for Nailon so he doesnt go to Dallas a Western foe!:laugh:


----------

